
Pluto ‘Wows’ in Spectacular New Backlit Panorama - r721
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/pluto-wows-in-spectacular-new-backlit-panorama
======
Amorymeltzer
I seriously cannot get over these, they're just stunning. I feel a very strong
alien-world-vibe looking at them yet somehow see a resemblance to Earth.

